# Jeff, Brian, One Of You Guys Want To Chime In ?



## JckDanls 07

There's been a lot of questions asked about what's going on with the web site without ether of y'all chiming in with explanations...

My BIGGEST gripe/question is about the Bullets (black dots) on the "New Post" page not being there anymore... They would let a person know if a thread has been read or if a new unread post has been added to a thread...  Why did they disappear ??

Other Questions




__





						what is up with the format change? its such a waste of space.
					

Why is the forum covering half of the page only it seems like a waste of space to show all the stuff on the right side of the page. when did this change and why? I'm not digging it one bit.




					www.smokingmeatforums.com
				








__





						not good...
					

Lately uploading multiple pics doesn't work... once it gets confused it doesn't give a #&:" if you try one pic download ond more... it just freeze and says: "Oops" Your IT dept suck...lol...




					www.smokingmeatforums.com
				








__





						I can't stand the new format it makes things damn near impossiable to read.
					

Here is an example of what I am talking about, well that didn't work out so well...now I can't paste a screenshot. " Oops! We ran into some problems. " is what comes up each time I try to post it...Bummer!!!




					www.smokingmeatforums.com
				








__





						Forum Ads... (Ad free for Premier Members!)
					

I'll start off by saying I understand the need for Ads and their place in websites.   But at what point is enough enough?  I am seeing on average 7-8 Ads per page:  Top and Bottom Banner Ads, Side Bar Ads, Multiple Mid thread Ads, "scroll to continue reading" Ads, Pop up Ads.  The loading and...




					www.smokingmeatforums.com


----------



## Central PA Cowboy

I don’t see any issues. Maybe it’s the Jack Daniels causing the issue?


----------



## pc farmer

bmudd14474


 TulsaJeff


----------



## chopsaw

Something changed . The thing I noticed , that I " think " is different is the header bar that has all the options on it now scrolls up , as you scroll down the page . So it's gone if you're in the middle of a thread . You have to hit back or scroll all the way to the top to get back to your alerts , or the other options .  I don't remember it being like that .


----------



## Nodak21

I get an ad that pops up over the entire 1st post of every thread. No way of Xing or minimizing it. This is on an iPad. No problem on my phone


----------



## bmudd14474

There was an update a few days ago to the software(Just like a windows update) and there have a few issue have popped up. We are working on them.


----------



## smokin peachey

bmudd14474 said:


> There was an update a few days ago to the software(Just like a windows update) and there have a few issue have popped up. We are working on them.


We got faith in ya Brian just let us know if you get hungry while you are working on it and we will bring you some bbq!


----------



## forktender

smokin peachey said:


> We got faith in ya Brian just let us know if you get hungry while you are working on it and we will bring you some bbq!


Nine days later and absolutely zero updates later and zero headway, do you really still have the faith S.P?


----------



## smokin peachey

forktender said:


> Nine days later and absolutely zero updates later and zero headway, do you really still have the faith S.P?


 For sure!
Hopefully Brian doesn’t let me down!


----------



## SmokinAl

Take a break guys, it will all work out!
Al


----------



## forktender

SmokinAl said:


> Take a break guys, it will all work out!
> Al


Maybe next week.


----------



## bmudd14474

We have resolved some of the issues. We are still working on a few other ones. The formatting on that was making the site look narrow should of been resolved.

Thanks


----------



## JckDanls 07

What a bout the Black Dots on the new post page, Brian ??   are they working on that ?? 

Also..  are they going to recognize the OP throughout a thread ??


----------



## bmudd14474

they are working on the dot thing


----------



## forktender

bmudd14474 said:


> We have resolved some of the issues. We are still working on a few other ones. The formatting on that was making the site look narrow should of been resolved.
> 
> Thanks




 bmudd14474
  It has not been resolved unfortunately.


----------



## forktender

You might want to look at the bottom of the page where it says SMF the little paint brush "styles" right above the width option. There are no option under styles such as phone, tablet or PC this could be the problem.
Good luck


----------



## bmudd14474

forktender said:


> bmudd14474
> It has not been resolved unfortunately.
> 
> View attachment 458062


What device are you using? I am on a PC and the formatting is good now.


----------



## JckDanls 07

forktender said:


> bmudd14474
> It has not been resolved unfortunately.
> 
> View attachment 458062




Unfortunately mine looks like this as well...  I'm on laptop, win 10, google chrome ...


----------



## bmudd14474

JckDanls 07 said:


> Unfortunately mine looks like this as well...  I'm on laptop, win 10, google chrome ...



At the bottom of the page do you have a button that says change width? If so click it once and see if it changes.


----------



## JckDanls 07

no change...  like others said it only grows/shrinks about a 1/4"... if that ...


----------



## forktender

JckDanls 07 said:


> Unfortunately mine looks like this as well...  I'm on laptop, win 10, google chrome ...


Same setup here.


----------



## forktender

bmudd14474 said:


> At the bottom of the page do you have a button that says change width? If so click it once and see if it changes.


laptop win 10 and  an android cell.
The width button virtually does nothing maybe 1/4'' change.
Changing the width isn't going to change the format.
Thank you for looking into things for us.
Dan


----------



## indaswamp

Not fixed on my end either...


----------



## DanMcG

For what it's worth, I'm on a PC ,win 10, google chrome and the content is 75% of the width and sidebar 25%.


----------



## forktender

DanMcG said:


> For what it's worth, I'm on a PC ,win 10, google chrome and the content is 75% of the width and sidebar 25%.


Same operating program except I'm seeing about 50/50 maybe 60/40 if I'm being generous.


----------



## bmudd14474

forktender said:


> Same operating program except I'm seeing about 50/50 maybe 60/40 if I'm being generous.


 
Thats great information. When I click the width button it shows my screen like you state but when I click it again the format it good. But we will get to the bottom of it.


----------



## DanMcG

FWIW  when I hit the width button, my screen only changes by a 1/4" maybe 3/8"


----------



## bmudd14474

I sent this back and we have a ticket opened to get resolved. Again sorry about this folks.


----------



## smokin peachey

DanMcG said:


> FWIW  when I hit the width button, my screen only changes by a 1/4" maybe 3/8"


Dan are you using a tape measure or just basing your measurements off of your years of experience? Hahahahaha


----------



## JckDanls 07

So I've been patiently awaiting the return of the "DOTS" ..   nothing yet .... So in assumption I guess they aren't gonna make a return ??


----------



## indaswamp

Well, the page view is finally fixed for me...so they are working on it..and I appreciate it.


----------



## dubob

They finally got the 'RED DOT" snafu fixed.  Good deal!


----------



## JckDanls 07

ALRIGHTY THEN...  A "BIG THANK YOU" to the crew for restoring the "black dots" / bullets ...  They are a big help ...


----------

